# Growling



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

sorry you are struggling with this and I know how hard it is when they are so sweet and loving all the other times. It sounds like you need to start trading him what he has for a high value treat(ie a piece of wiener or other treat that he loves) He will learn that he does not own the item but you do. Get a handle on it now before it escalates as it can and quickly. Good luck with it.


----------



## JoelSilverman (Oct 21, 2008)

Joanne & Asia said:


> sorry you are struggling with this and I know how hard it is when they are so sweet and loving all the other times. It sounds like you need to start trading him what he has for a high value treat(ie a piece of wiener or other treat that he loves) He will learn that he does not own the item but you do. Get a handle on it now before it escalates as it can and quickly. Good luck with it.


This is a great suggestion she has, and I just wanted to add that timing is very important here. Do NOT trade him any treats if he growls or snaps at you, because if you do, you are rewarding the entire sequence of events which includes the dog growling and snapping. She is also right about the escalation. You really want to get a handle on this early, and if you are really concerned bring in a professional that deals with aggression.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is a great idea and agree totally. Also you might start keeping little treats with you to reward him when he does his good behavior and can stop it before it escalates. Good luck!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I might add that management goes a long way toward preventing the dog from landing in a situation where he might rehearse the aggression. By keeping things picked up and limiting his access to the things you don't want him to have, he's learning not to mess with them in the first place. When human error comes into play and he does get something, either trade him for something of a higher value rather than attempt to pry the stolen item from his mouth, or simply ignore the fact that he has something and run over and pick up one of HIS toys and start making a HUGE FUSS over it. Chances are, he'll be inclined to drop what he has to come see what the fuss is about.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

The ignoring what he has and grabbing one of _their favorite _toys works like a charm


----------

